# What's a safe pipe screen I can use?



## smoking-aces

Well, I wanted to hit up the bong again. And I would make my own, with a labware flask and my pipe. Unfortunatly, I need a screen, and cannot go anywhere to buy them at the moment. Can I use the window screen? Not sure if it would be safe. Any suggestions for homemade pipe screen?


----------



## mr.dopeman

id say foil is ok for OCCASIONALLL use but this IS a harm reduction forum.... im gonna say thinly sliced fruit with holes haha


----------



## Jibult

window screen = negative.

try getting a screen from one of your sink faucets. fair warning, though, it might make the water come out a lot faster than before.

^^that's^^ the safest one i can think of if you can't go buy one, but you could always make a soda can bowl and use scissors or a knife to slice out the bowl/screen part and use that in your bong. it's not exactly the healthiest way to smoke, but i've done it hundreds of times with no adverse effects that i know of.

edit: or if you have a wire-strainer like this:






you can always cut your own custom-sized screens out of it. i've done that a few times before and it's just like a regular screen.


----------



## smoking-aces

Jibult said:


> window screen = negative.
> 
> try getting a screen from one of your sink faucets. fair warning, though, it might make the water come out a lot faster than before.
> 
> ^^that's^^ the safest one i can think of if you can't go buy one, but you could always make a soda can bowl and use scissors or a knife to slice out the bowl/screen part and use that in your bong. it's not exactly the healthiest way to smoke, but i've done it hundreds of times with no adverse effects that i know of.
> 
> edit: or if you have a wire-strainer like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can always cut your own custom-sized screens out of it. i've done that a few times before and it's just like a regular screen.



Oh yeah! That's perfect, thanks.
It's not like I would use it everyday either, it's a 1 time thing.


----------



## PottedMeat

Bronze or stainless steel.%)


----------



## trancetasy

i loled when you said "window screen" 
it's pretty cheap and usually sold at corner/gas stores unless you are underage
alternativly, go to any hardware store buy faucet screens for really cheap


----------



## PottedMeat

You can goto the local head shop and buy a pack of 20 for $7 or so. They usually have different sizes. 

So I've heard.8)


----------



## Jibult

PottedMeat said:


> You can goto the local head shop and buy a pack of 20 for $7 or so. They usually have different sizes.
> 
> So I've heard.8)



not if you can't go buy one at the moment like he said he couldn't. 8)


----------



## Ninjetic

Apparently small pebbles work, as long as they're bigger than the hole at the bottom of the bowl


----------



## Arobskittle

yeah take a glass beer bottle  and break it find a little chip that blocks the hole a bit but does not go through, just like a pebble, but with glass.


----------



## PottedMeat

Jibult said:


> not if you can't go buy one at the moment like he said he couldn't. 8)



Nah, that's just because he was stoned when he posted originally. Only a true stoner would think about tearing a piece of window screen out to use in his bong.
Done there, been that.


----------



## Jibult

Arobskittle said:


> yeah take a glass beer bottle  and break it find a little chip that blocks the hole a bit but does not go through, just like a pebble, but with glass.




...why the hell would you do that when you could just go out of your house for 8 seconds and find a pebble?


----------



## double ewe

one thing i've done in the past is just taking a bit of stem and chewing on it for 10 seconds or so (you could probably use water if you think that's gross) . . then i kinda fold it up and put it in the bowl. if you're only taking a few hits (like w/ a bong), you won't end up burning the stem.


----------



## crazyhairman

on some water fawsets they have sceens to make the water come out without spaying everywhere  some of them scew off  i used one for a water bong no prob


----------



## crazyhairman

go to any hardware store buy faucet screens for really cheap    lol i cant spell


----------



## jezushmfchrist

Ninjetic said:


> Apparently small pebbles work, as long as they're bigger than the hole at the bottom of the bowl



pebbles work wonders.. not to mention they are free


----------



## Ninjetic

I'm actually looking for a pebble to replace a burnt out screen lol


----------



## Arobskittle

Jibult said:


> ...why the hell would you do that when you could just go out of your house for 8 seconds and find a pebble?



i guess it would just be for peace of mind. I think a fresh glass shard is more appetizing in my bowl than some dirty ass little pebble. And its fun to break glass so why not have some fun while making something useful? i was just stating something that hadn't been said yet.

Maybe there aren't any pebbles around my house....  why do you have to suck?


----------



## Lance Stellar

Ok, this is a shitty problem, because half of all the stoners are to lazy to go buy a 1$ screen at the smoke shop 30 minutes away. But all you have to do is this......

-Go into your bathroom
-Find the sink
-Find the tap
-Unscrew the bottom peice of the tap(Where the water comes out).
-If you smart enough to unscrew it take the peice and there will be about 2-3 screens inside. The same ones you buy at the smoke shops.

-if your sink thing dosn't come off, just wait till you in a bathroom at a restaraunt and take the screen for the sink there or ask a freind to get one from his sink.


----------



## jezushmfchrist

Lance Stellar said:


> Ok, this is a shitty problem, because half of all the stoners are to lazy to go buy a 1$ screen at the smoke shop 30 minutes away. But all you have to do is this......
> 
> -Go into your bathroom
> -Find the sink
> -Find the tap
> -Unscrew the bottom peice of the tap(Where the water comes out).
> -If you smart enough to unscrew it take the peice and there will be about 2-3 screens inside. The same ones you buy at the smoke shops.
> 
> -if your sink thing dosn't come off, just wait till you in a bathroom at a restaraunt and take the screen for the sink there or ask a freind to get one from his sink.



i don't think its laziness.. it's just the plain act of being practical.. you don't _need_ a metal screen


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Ninjetic said:


> Apparently small pebbles work, as long as they're bigger than the hole at the bottom of the bowl



Thats so fucking genious. Ill have to remember that, im notorous for tilting the bong too far over when someone says "HOLD THIS!"

at osh you can find a pvc tipe pipe that is shapen just like a small pipe, and screens that pop right inside. There awesome, if i ever make one again ill post it on here.

I would just go steal like 5 pipes and a box of screens, melt the screens in place, and sell them for 10 dollars each, and then buy 50 dollars worth of weed


----------



## Jibult

Arobskittle said:


> i guess it would just be for peace of mind. I think a fresh glass shard is more appetizing in my bowl than some dirty ass little pebble. And its fun to break glass so why not have some fun while making something useful? i was just stating something that hadn't been said yet.
> 
> Maybe there aren't any pebbles around my house....  why do you have to suck?



*everyone* can find a pebble outside their house.

i'll be honest, though, i wasn't thinking about having fun and making a screen at the same time. if that's what you want to do, then yeah, breaking a bottle is a good idea.


----------



## texastoker

PSA: INVEST in glass screens or a nice 50+ pack form ur local head shop. You won't be sorry.

Arobskittle is just improvising with a "homemade" glass screen which can be cleaned..on the other hand, pebbles..well..no.


----------



## Arobskittle

alright, some positive feedback, sweet. really though u could just make it a point to pack fat bowls that don't need a screen.
 that could be fun too.


----------



## safety

Stainless Steel is the best.  There are also glass screens available for purchase


----------



## mmmCHRISx

Arobskittle said:


> alright, some positive feedback, sweet. really though u could just make it a point to pack fat bowls that don't need a screen.
> that could be fun too.



little nuggets suck to inhale, specially when it burns the back of your throat! 

im down for a pebble, ima show my friends nexy time lol


----------



## Spaced OuT

Steel pipe screens, or plain auld glass


----------



## lauraj942012

My faucet screen was plastic -.-


----------



## Someone13232

fuck screens man, just pack a cone and rip the ash through


----------



## BJCS333

*edited*


----------



## Skyyflier

To all, NEVER use a piece of window screen or any screen-like metal material that is not intended for some type of sanitary filtration. Window screens are typically made out of aluminum, however they are more often than not coated with a fine layer of another weather-protective compound, like a galvanization with zinc (which ironically is a dietary requirement, but inhaled can be toxic and possibly fatal.  But as ppl have been saying, use a fine mesh faucet strainer (just go to the hardware store, they're nothing, or go to a kitchen store for a tea strainer, etc. OR, if you have the patience for a few days, order a pack of bronze pipe screens on Amazon for $5, doh!)


----------



## thelung

In a pinch, I've always gone under the water faucet - you'll usually find a decent screen under there if you look hard enough!


----------



## oxyfen

go to the plumbing dept or store and get the strainers screens for the faucet, it's round and stainless and fits perfect in any bowl. You can buy really fine ones to some course ones. I like the course ones it doesn't clog up like the fine ones do. The best bowl screens you can buy.


----------



## axl blaze

I assume this is mostly for non-Americans, as I noticed a big culture in bong-making in like UK and Aus (because they don't really get as good glass as we do here in the States)

for Americans, buy a screenless bowl. they look like a normal bowl for your bong - but they are pinched at the end of the bowl VIA the glass blower's blowin'

or if you want brass or stainless steel screens - buy them at a smoke shop - they usually run in sizes of .5 of an inch to 1 inch

for non-Americans, I truly don't know what to say. cutting a lil hole in your window screen seems like a bad, bad idea to me


----------



## djhammer

Glass / screens or wired screens, or something stainless steel is what I would go with, or 2 small pebbles not colored from a fish tank.  Two of them to keep a gap so it can breath. I found if too big it smothers it to much. Or one with a good point that leaves a small gap on one or two sides is good. But I found Steel Wool works great... Read below. 

Best yet I have found, if you have no screens in your sink faucets, or a new ones that have a big hole in some, if you're injured or broke or late at night. . 

Steel wool that comes in a ball works great. Comes in little steel curl strands. Cut off a small curl from the strand, whirl it in the base stem a bit. Don't pack it too tight. Take a paper clip or bobby pin and work it down. Check to see if air comes in and no big holes are showing. If it's good. you're good to go. If not poke at each side of the bowl a bit with something small. I found it gave me more air. Now you have a ball of it.. Happy clipping and stuffing whenever it starts to clog up or soak it in Alcohol then rinse it after and let it dry.  Won't rust and no poison.. Saves you lots of money as well..with the balls it comes in.  I tried the glass one's and when I went to clean my bowl, and since I smoke in our apartment, I usually bang the bowl in the sink to empty it to load up for the next hit. Screens don't come out if put in right and I find in my situation works the best but Steel Wool is what I'm using now. But if I do get some Glass ones I know now to empty my ashes in an ashtray so I can retrieve the screen.. Cheers from Canada


----------



## drscience

Ninjetic said:


> Apparently small pebbles work, as long as they're bigger than the hole at the bottom of the bowl



this


----------



## BeatTheSickness

just put the weed on the table and light it on fire and then use a straw to inhale the smoke. studies show this actually allows you to consume 87.6% - 89.12% of the THC, and also boosts the potency of the Marijuana itself. for instance, if you have some regular quality nugs, doing so literally turns it into high quality chronic strains right before your eyes.


----------



## Dijahblue6

On a pencil there is a little piece wrapped around the eraser and pencil. It can be pulled off.  Cut into any size you need and with a needle holes can be poked into it.  I was reading the comments on this post when I had the idea looking for a screen.  ?


----------



## Lilladyluck86

Use the spring from the inside of a retractable ink pen. Most of them are stainless. Stretch it out a little and bunch it up.


----------

